# mozilla freezed X

## neonknight

hallo

ich hab ein verdammt nerviges problem und bin mal wieder kurz davor, deswegen meinen computer aus dem fenster zu schmeissen (4. stock, darunter führt eine strasse durch, auf der häufiger trams und autobusse verkehren).

ok, folgendes:

meine mozilla-basierenden browser (mozilla, firefox, epiphany) neigen dazu, gelegentlich mal X abzuschiessen. dies tritt besonders gerne dann auf, wenn ich in einem forum versuche zu helfen. tritt es einmal auf, so wird es am gleichen tag sehr wahrscheinlich noch ein paar mal passieren, anschliessend ist wieder längere zeit pause. andere gtk2-anwendungen machen das extrem selten auch mal, d.h. es wird wohl nicht ein reines mozilla-problem sein (auch wenn es zu 99% damit auftritt).

der endgültige auslöser ist zumeist das verschieben eines fensters oder das bewegen eines scrollbalkens (oder auch wenn beim schreiben in eine html-textarea der schieber am balken kleiner wird, weil eine neue zeile hinzukommt).

nun, wie äussert sich das:

plötzlich kann ich keine fenster mehr verschieben, keine scrollbalken mehr bewegen, keine desktops wechseln, nichts mehr anklicken - wohl aber noch den mauszeiger verschieben (wobei der cursor nicht mehr ändert). xmms spielt den aktuellen titel noch zu ende und schweigt anschliessend. auf tastatureingaben (ctrl-alt-back, ctrl-alt-del) wird nicht mehr reagiert.

ich kann aber von einem anderen pc via ssh einloggen. dann sehe ich, dass X alle cpu-leistung aufbraucht. dies dauert dann beliebig lange, bislang habe ich ihn nach spätestens 6h neu gestartet.

X kann ich nicht mehr beenden. /etc/init.d/xdm stop führt zu keinerlei reaktion. ein kill -9 pid_von_X ist hingegen extrem interessant: nun freezed das ganze system, die ssh-verbindung wird sofort gekappt.

was ich schon probiert habe:

emerge -e world

update auf gtk2.4 (bzw gnome 2.6)

rekompilieren von mozilla

verwenden von firefox selbstkompiliert und firefox-bin

meine config:

abit kt7a-raid (kt133a), ich vermute so langsam, dass das board der auslöser der meisten stabilitätsprobleme ist. das machte schon unter win2000 probleme.

radeon 9000pro mit ati-3.7.6 (hat auch schon mit anderen treibern gecrasht)

kernel 2.6 (auch unter kernel 2.4 hat's schon geknallt)

gcc 3.3.2 (früher mal 3.2.3)

glibc 2.3.2

xfree 4.3-r5

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-tbird -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

USE="X -kde -arts gnome -qt gtk gtk2 gnome2 -evo gb gtkhtml -java encode radeon -voodoo3 -sis -rage128 -matrox -3dfx -gamma -i8x0 3dnow alsa oss apm dga dvd -gp m mmx mozilla opengl -pcmcia pdflib scanner -sse xv xmms gb truetype x86 moznoirc moznomail quicktime joystick -pda xvid -bonobo gphoto2 gstreamer offensive usb  xosd directfb dnd lirc xine -samba"

ich bin grad sehr gefrustet deswegen, der firefox hat mir nun beim versuch einem armen kerl zu helfen zweimal ein relativ langes posting gefreezed *argh* mein gentoo ist anscheinend eine egosau. helft mir bitte, ihm das auszuprügeln.

----------

## dakjo

Dies ist mehr eine vermutung als warscheinlich eine echte hilfe. Ich hatte mal das selbe Prob mit meinem Lapi. Ich hab es auf die CFLAG Option -fomit-frame-pointer zurückgeführt. Seitem ich mein System nochmal komplett ohne diese CFLAG kompilert hab, hab ich nich mehr einen Freez gehabt. Ich weis ja nicht was diese Opt macht aber bei mir hats geholfen.

----------

## dakjo

Und ? Hats was gebracht? Wäre schön auch mal feedback zu bekommen wenn man hilfe gibt. Wäre auch für andere wichtig.

----------

## neonknight

ich bin noch am kompilieren... (ohne fomit-frame-pointer)

----------

## neonknight

so, das system ist von grund auf neu installiert worden, diesmal ohne fomit-frame-pointer. doch, überraschung... soeben durfte ich mich wieder zu meinem reset-knopf bücken, jedoch wurde der crash diesmal von einer gtk1-applikation (openoffice) verursacht...

fazit: PAAAAAAAAAAAAAANIK!!!

----------

## zielscheibe

Solche Freezes hatte ich auch einmal, wohlgemerkt nur unter Gnome oder KDE. Unter Fluxbox jedoch trat dieser Fehler nie auf. Letzlich ließ sich das Problem auf den AGP zurückführen (Chipsatzbug mußte gepatcht werden).

Also wenn Du im Bios den AGP Modus auf 2x zurückschraubst und keine Probleme auftauchen...

----------

## Gabriel Shear

Hi,

wie siehts bei dir aus mit diesem Problem ?

ich glaube ich habe das selbe, zumindest bleibt alles hängen (so nach 2-5 h) bis auf den Mauszeiger,

einen ssh conect bzw. ping habe ich noch nicht probiert, zur Zeit habe ich erstmal die Mesa Treiber in betrieb, denn mit denen gibt keine Probleme.

müsste wirklich das ganze System neu kompiliert werden ? (darauf habe ich eigentliche keine Lust (dauert ja wieder 3-4 Tage) habe aber auch einen Intel P4 HT mit einem Abit IC7G Board

Danke.

mfg Gabriel

----------

## neonknight

na ja, der letzte crash ist erst ein paar tage her, da es wirklich absolut spontan und willkürlich auftritt, kann ich nicht sagen, ob irgendwas wirksam war. nur wenn ich mich nicht wieder mit einer neuen beschwerde melde war's gut  :Very Happy: 

ich habe jetzt mal auf agp2x umgestellt, mal schauen, ob es jetzt bessert.

zu deiner frage: wenn du die compilier-optionen änderst, musst du natürlich die pakete alle mit diesen neuen optionen nochmals kompilieren, sonst nützt das ja relativ wenig. allerdings musst du es nicht zwangsweise neu aufsetzen, ein emerge -e world würde eigentlich reichen.

----------

## PrakashP

Ich kenne das Problem von Nvidia Triebern her auch. Da hilft es, den open source Treiber zu verwenden und es ist 100% stabil. Der os nv Trieber benutzt anscheinend den AGP nicht, insofern kann die Vermutung oben richtig sein. Kenne mich mit ATI nciht so aus, benutzt du deren binary oder os Treiber? Ich würde mal die open source Var probieren, wenn möglich.

----------

## thepi

ja, das problem mit dem freezen kenn ich auch noch... man, hat mich das wahnsinnig gemacht!

das ist auch ein sehr bekanntes problem, das immer in verbindung mit den ati-grafiktreibern (binary) auftritt. die ersten meldungen in dieser hinsicht habe ich in einer mailingliste gefunden, das war bereits irgendwann 2002! (hatte ati da überhaupt schon linux-treiber? sonst hatten nämlich die xfree-drm-treiber mal das gleiche problem...)

jedenfalls hat sich das problem bei mir erledigt, seit ich die ati-treiber deinstalliert habe und dafür xfree-drm einkompiliert. "works like a charm". die hardware-beschleunigung funzt auch wunderbar, falls das für dich von belang ist; glxgears war glaub ich sogar einen hauch schneller  :Very Happy: 

ich frag mich wann ati die probleme in den griff kriegt, eigentlich wäre das alles ja nicht nötig  :Rolling Eyes: .

nvidia ist da zwar auch nicht das gelbe vom ei, ati hat aber eindeutig noch ordentlich nachholbedarf!

anywho, wenn's geholfen hat, darfst dich hier wieder melden  :Smile: 

falls nicht, ich hab gehört, ein update von xfree/xorg soll in einzelnen fällen auch geholfen haben.

@gabriel: ssh sollte eigentlich funktionieren, da der treiber ja "bloß" den x-server mit sich zieht (und damit leider auch die eingabesteuerung am lokalen gerät). ich konnte mich nach nem lockup immer noch einloggen, wobei mir aber außer 

```
#shutdown -r now
```

 nix mehr übrig blieb.

gruß

 pi~

----------

## Donnergurgler

Falls die Tipps von thepi zu keiner Lösung führen, würde ich meine

meine Hardware überprüfen. Wobei  dann allerdings auch Fehler

und Abstürze beim Kompilieren deiner Pakages auftreten sollten.

Lass einfach mal Memtest86 einen Tag (eigentlich >= 25 Durchläufe - habe ich mal gehört) durchlaufen. Wenn das nicht hilft: Rechner

aufschrauben und die Elkos auf dem Mainboard überprüfen.

Hilfe zu Hardware-Problemen bekommst du auch in den Newsgroups

von de.comp.hardware.*

----------

## Gabriel Shear

Hi,

tja mit dem neu kompilieren habeich erst mal gelassen, ich verwende jetzt die Mesa Treiber (radeon) damit läuft das System 100 % stabil.

Bisher habe ich OpenGL unter Linux nicht benötigt weshalb ich darauf auch erst mal verzichen kann und für Doom3 und co reicht dann auch erst mal Windows.

die AGP Sachen werde ich noch mal testen wenn ich etwas mehr Zeit habe bzw. wenn ich OpenGL benötige (wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern da mono ja nun endlich eine erste Beta veröffentlicht hat.)

mfg Gabriel

----------

## Beforegod

Habe die selben Probleme mit x.org 6.7.0 und ati Treibern. Allerdings was mich wundert, tritt nur dort das Problem auf. Hatte vorher XFree 4.3.0-r5 verwendet und keinerlei Probleme in der Hinsicht gehabt.

Allerdings möchte ich die Treiber auch nicht unbedingt absägen, da ich viel Spiele (RTCW:ET, Quake 3) und eben eine hohe Performance will/benötige.

Gibt es noch einen anderen Trick, läuft Mozilla 1.7 RC1 besser??

----------

## neonknight

 *zielscheibe wrote:*   

> Also wenn Du im Bios den AGP Modus auf 2x zurückschraubst und keine Probleme auftauchen...

 

ich glaube, das war's tatsächlich. seither hatte ich keinen einzigen freeze mehr (ok, man soll den tag nicht vor dem abend loben, aber wann ist im dezember am südpol abend  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## PrakashP

Hmm, wenn das hilft, solltest du - wenn du AGP4x nutzen willst - mal die drive strength ändern. Im web findest du passende Werte für die Graka. Hatte mir seinerzeit mit Geforce2 mit Via KschrotT133 geholfen.

----------

## neonknight

da 2x oder 4x null auswirkung auf die performance hat, lasse ich es bei 2x. aber danke für den tipp.

----------

## Gabriel Shear

Hi,

tja gestern habe ich mal die neuen Ati Treiber probiert, und siehe da es lief, gleich mal ut2004demo getestet und rtcw und es läuft super,

einziger unterschied bis zu dieser Zeit: ich habe diesmal die Grafik / Monitor Synchronisation aktiviert.

heute dann wieder der Schreck, kurz nach dem start von ut2004 /rtcw wieder dieser x abstrurz, ein login per ssh funktionierte noch.

dann ins bios konnte dort den AGP nur auf 4 stellen, aber keine Änderung

also im BIOS wieder alles zurück gestellt (AGP 8 etc.) 

aber diesmal die Voltzahl von 2,5 auf 2,7 für den AGP und von 1,55 auf 1,65 für DDR Ram erhöt, ja und seit dem läuft es jetzt wieder ohne Probleme

ob es jetzt an der Voltzahl lag bezweifle ich eigentlich da es ja gestern ohne diese auch genauso problemlos lief, 

einziger unterschied, immer dann wenn er heute hängen geblieben ist, wurde der mozilla beim x start mit gestartet gestartet

nach der Voltänderung hatte ich dieses explizit aus der Session entfernt und x auch neu gestartet

allerdings läuft der Firefox die ganze zeit nebenbei.

mal sehen wie es sich weiter entwickelt.

mfg Gabriel

----------

## Gabriel Shear

Hi,

so die ganzen Einstellungen brachten alle nichts, was mir jetzt aber aufgfallen ist, ist dann wenn gaim keinen Sound aus gibt der x server ohne probleme läuft, nach einem reboot hörte ich dann was gaim und zack beim test von et bleibt er wieder hängen.

im xfree logfile habe ich nichts gefunden (sieht ganz genauso aus wie das wo ich ihn nach 11 stunden selber runter gefahren habe)

jedoch fand ich im massage log folgendes:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Jun  9 09:50:15 starline-linux Debug: sleeping function called from invalid context at include/asm/semaphore.h:119
> 
> Jun  9 09:50:15 starline-linux in_atomic():1, irqs_disabled():0
> ...

 

die letzte zeile scheint der Fehler zu sein, die oberen tauchen des öfteren mal auf.

hat jemand ne idee wie ich dieses Problem lösen könnte ?

danke.

mfg Gabriel

----------

## Gabriel Shear

HI,

so ich glaube ich konnte jetzt eine Lösung finden, zumindest funktioniert diese bei mir.

und zwar starte ich x nach dem booten wie gehabt, jetzt jedoch beende ich x wieder und starte x neu, tja und dann läuft das teile ohne Probleme durch.

wieso das bei ersten xstart nicht so ist , keine Ahnung ??

mfg Gabriel

----------

